# Tucker on a pumpkin cart



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

We were driving today and happened upon a statue of a horse pulling a cart. Sorry for not getting more of the scene but he had such a cute look on his face I missed the horse and cart


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

What a great picture!







He is so sweet lookings


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww. tooo cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He is adorable


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Connie, that picture is a winner! You need to save it for next year's SM calendar!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Oh my GOODNESS he is just precious and perfect in that photo!! That's a real award-winner there! I'm serious, save it for the calendar like KC's mom says!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is a truly lovely photo














I agree, it would make a great calender shot for sure.
Tucker looks so cute sitting up there


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That is a great picture. You do need to save it for the SM calendar. You seem to get really great pictures of your baby. He is too cute and cooperative too.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

AWW he is so beautiful! He has such a great face, and his hair is lovely... err I mean handsom


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

great picture


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

That is a great picture. I agree he should be in the calendar next year. I love the expression on his face!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, that picture is one of the cutest that I have ever seen!!!! Beautiful, wow!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My first reaction to that great photo was that it should be the October photo in next year's calendar. Glad to see that others agree.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Joe did you hear that?????????????? LOL :lol: 


Thanks so much you all are so kind.







We plan to take some others at the same spot. I wanted to get more of the cart with the massave amount of pumpkins but Tucker looked so tiny when we pulled back to take the picuture.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Connie, What a great picture!







Tucker looks so handsome!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a GREAT picture!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Nov 5 2005, 06:45 AM
> *Joe did you hear that??????????????  LOL  :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'd rather see Tucker than pumpkins!! Truly.... I think he should be the main subject in all future pictures!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Nov 4 2005, 06:23 PM
> *We were driving today and happened upon a statue of a horse pulling a cart.  Sorry for not getting more of the scene but he had such a cute look on his face I missed the horse and cart
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116743*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@Nov 4 2005, 06:23 PM
> *We were driving today and happened upon a statue of a horse pulling a cart.  Sorry for not getting more of the scene but he had such a cute look on his face I missed the horse and cart
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=116743*


[/QUOTE]














That is the BEST picture It looks like a post card














Great job







YEP next Calendar


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great pic. Tucker is gorgeous!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I agree, Tucker should be "Mr. Autumn" next year. It's a perfect picture for the fall.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That really is a great pic of such a handsome furbaby!!


----------

